# Intel, reducing compressed freamebuffer size

## Massimo B.

Hello everybody,

since 5.6.5-gentoo I encounter many syslog lines like

```
[kernel] [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS.

                - Last output repeated 4 times -
```

I found the explanation at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Framebuffer_compression_(enable_fbc).

But why do I get this with a i7-4790 Haswell, which is not pre-Sandy?

Anyway I followed the hint and set

```
# cat /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf 

options i915 enable_fbc=0
```

After reboot the setting seems active:

```
# cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_fbc 

0
```

But I still get the same logs. Which BIOS setting is responsible, how can I fix that?

----------

## Massimo B.

Where can I ask about that issue? kernel.org or rather x.org?

----------

## mxfm

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> Where can I ask about that issue? kernel.org or rather x.org?

 

This is definitely more related to kernel than to X.

----------

## Massimo B.

There is a patch on its way somewhere to linus/stable trees to eliminate this dmesg spam:

https://cgit.freedesktop.org/drm-intel/commit/?id=6b7fc6a3e6af4ff5773949d0fed70d8e7f68d5ce

----------

